# Guy threatening to take me to court....



## Markz1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

Read this if you want a laugh, a guy in Dubai is threatening to take me to court for leaving him negative feedback on ebay! I bought a code for XBox live which didnt work (it sait it had already been used) i told him about it, refused to refund me straight away so had to go through ebay which tok about 2 weeks, i then left him negative feeback and he sent me the following messages.

FastXboxLive:

as per our terms of sale, refunds MUST go through the ebay resolution process and we do state 7-10 day refund policy.
You have left us negative feedback, no problem that can be removed.
Are you willing to remove this Mark?

We can provide for you via post a copy of our terms of service.
If you feel as though you wish to leave this on our file we will have to file you with legal papers to get the comment removed at your cost.

Me:

After reading the first part of your message i did consider removing the negative feedback, however after continuing to read on i have decided not to.

Threatening me with legal action will get you nowhere, you clearly know nothing about the laws in the UK and to be honest it just makes you sound pathetic that you would even mention legal action for something a petty as negative feedback.

I think you should read ebay's terms of service, Feedback is the opinion of the person who left it, based on the service they received, if you can't take the negative feedback then maybe you shouldn't have been so arrogant when i raised the issue, after all, you were the one who supplied me with a code that has been used.

FastXboxLive: (2 messages)

What I am going to do now is submit documents through the courts to obtain a court order to have the feedback removed.
My terms of sale is clear about refunds, you had a used code, not a problem you were refunded within the ebay case resolution center timescale.
The cost for this is around £65.00 which will be passed direct to you.
The comment will be removed from view.
Then I will submit a case of public humiliation against you, which you will need to answer.
Sorry you think this a game? or you somehow think what is petty? you damage my company repuatiton on a public trading platform when I complied with ebays case resolution center and our terms of sale.

tell you what, because we wont get anywhere arguing via emails.
Allow me time today to prepare a case with my legal team and have them contact you direct, would this help?

i had no issued with your refund but it had to take the 10 days for us to escalte
I have sent a feedback revision, I am not making any threats, to avoid court action and I do intent to carry this through simply remove it.
Or we will appeal the ebay case file under digital goods and file the case before the courts of Dubai which will be costly.
You have no legal right to damage our feedback, ebay warn you before you leave feedback agasint a business, are you sure? because it rules them from court action, I have been down this road before, I know the costs and how it plays out.

My insurance takes care of my costs

Me:

The issue of the refund was not my only problem, its your arrogance!, i think you'll find that i am entitled to leave feedback as i see fit, i am on ebay.co.UK not in Dubai, i can do what i like.

You say you're not making threats but you clearly are (albeit empty ones that you can't and won't fulfill), please take this to your courts, maybe they will extradite me and i can have a little holiday in Dubai at the same time? that's very kind of you for letting your insurance company cover the costs too.

Has anyone got any more ideas how i can wind him up some more?


----------



## Markz1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

Latest message:

You have failed to understand my last message.
The case will be filed against you for the comment via UAE law in whcih S.A.R.L Europe (ebay) will have no option but to remove.
The cost for this is £65.00 which will be passed to you, our insurance covers COURT costs should this matter be excalated to a dispute.
The cost for filing you through a UK court as the transaction was completed on the UK site is £360 if my memory is correct.
It does not go to court,  you have never been to court have you 
It is completed all via postal services, You have 10 days to appeal the case, if you do then my insurance company will cover any costs.
You think this is a game and I am not going to carry this out, so let me start the process and lets see what happens 
Either way your in for an interesting Christmas.
You have been sent a feedback change form, if your so sure I am fluffing then reject it? whats the problem, but you will soon find out I am not.
Its not a threat, I dont make threats, its a promise.
A full copy of ebays terms of sale and timescale for cases and out terms of service that your asked to read before you buy will be sent.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

What a Plonker.

He clearly has to much time on his hands lol, keep buying stuff and leaving negative feedback hahah


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

report him to ebay again for threatening behaviour. its obv all b*llocks.


----------



## Markz1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yea i figured that someone in Duabi can't take someone in the UK to court, although it seems that when libel is concerned they actually can.

Someone has been sued within the UK for leaving negative feedback too back in 2008 but can't find the result of that case.

I have reported it to ebay for harassment though.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I would be very careful about this.

Just Googled https://www.google.co.uk/search?client= ... 3&bih=691' . There have been quite a few people in similar positions over the last year and it seems that a seller can under certain circumstances take a buyer to court for the removal of negative feedback.

Perhaps this should not be posted in the 'Jokes' section :?


----------



## Markz1986 (Oct 15, 2012)

I saw that, googling those terms was the first thing i did after getting the original email. I have not found any references to cases where the claimant has won and feedback removed.

Its easy to get solicitors to send letters but having something like this go through the courts is another thing.

In my case the feedback left was "code didn't work, refunded by ebay" everything i wrote was accurate and verifiable so i fail to see how its libelous, appreciate your concerns though.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Fascinating.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

He has a lot of negative feedback, needs to find a better lawyer.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Smeds said:


> He has a lot of negative feedback, needs to find a better lawyer.


Superb ^


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

eBay (Fastboxlive) said:


> Private feedback - This member, fastxboxlive, has decided to make his/her Feedback comments private. Feedback can still be left for this user and the Feedback ratings left are shown above in summary format. Learn more about private Feedback.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

All sounds a bit odd to me, it just sounds like he's trying to bully you into removing feedback which isn't the idea of a review! Contact eBay and forward his emails and say he caused you a sleepless night so badly your too upset to use eBay again. See who's business they'd rather


----------

